
SciLua: Scientific Computing with LuaJIT - wuschel
http://scilua.org/
======
wodenokoto
Is luaJIT a competitor to Julia, in the sense that you can write high-level
code, without the need to call bits of compiled C / Fortran

My impression was that Lua at least was in the Python class of scientific
computing, by needing to refer to optimized, precompiled libraries.

------
eggy
I have been using Terra lately as a C replacement for technical work, but
SciLua seems to be a great way to stay with Lua for speed in these types of
applications. I am curious if it is going to become faster compared to Julia
at the 3 of 8 tests where Julia was faster.

~~~
pull_my_finger
How do you like Terra? Have you checked out Palleen or Titan?

~~~
eggy
I've looked at Palleen, but I haven't done anything with it yet. I am happy
with Terra for now. Terra and Lua make a great combination, and mesh well. I
am just trying to work them into my tasks.

